# Hullo



## Musubi Dojo (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi All,

New to the site. I've been bouncing around the MA's for 20 something years. Studying Modern Arnis now and really enjoying myself. I think my instructor is around here somewhere......

See you around the tatami!

Chris


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 24, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy, who is your instructor?


----------



## Musubi Dojo (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks all!

My instructor is Brian Johns.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome! I'm a Modern Arnis person too.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome and have fun in this forum. Lots of info, lots of great friendly people. You came to the right place!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Jun 24, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Mr. Musubi Dojo !!:ultracool


----------



## Musubi Dojo (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks all! Looking forward to some interesting conversations.

Hi Brian!
Hi Guro!


----------



## morph4me (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## jkembry (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------

